# 2 Images Faden



## MiMij (19. Okt 2007)

Also, 
zu meinem Problem, 
ich habe ein aktuelle Bild und moechte dieses ausblenden und dabei ein neues Bild einblenden. Jedoch hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich da vorgehen muss? Ich weiss das ich mit dem Alphalevel arbeiten muss und mit getRGB, hier im Forum hab ich noch nichts gefunden, nur direkt im Java bereich.

THX 4 Help


----------



## Jockel (22. Okt 2007)

http://developer.sonyericsson.com/site/global/techsupport/tipstrickscode/java/p_java_0501.jsp


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Okt 2007)

Ich persönlich würde es sein lassen, da es einige Geräte gibt die arge Probleme mit dem Alpha-Level haben, gerade die Motorola-Handys


----------



## Jockel (23. Okt 2007)

<spam-on>
Motorola-Geräte haben fast überall Probleme.
</spam off>


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Okt 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <spam-on>
> Motorola-Geräte haben fast überall Probleme.
> </spam off>


stümmt  :lol:


----------



## MiMij (25. Okt 2007)

Naja, es wird auf der server seite schon eingestellt, welche handys so nen fade effekt haben duerfen udn welche nur nen scroll effekt bekommen


----------

